# color my world



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

photos of my new colorful soaps 

berries and cream

sumer fruit sorbet


daffodil days

peaks of otter


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

ok, I officaily give up posting pics. I did each step and it said they posted then did not show up 
I could try photobucket but do not have time today.
I was going to delete this post but that seesm to be diabled.
If you want to see them you can check out my website which was updated today.
Becky


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Becky,

You have to use photobucket to upload and share photos on the forum. We don't have the space on our server to be able to host everyone's pictures.

Sara


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice! You guys are talented!


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

I looked out your site....beautiful colorful soaps! You make me want to try layers!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks!
I can try to do photobucket tomorrow maybe. It just takes a long time with dialup and I am wiating for a phone call and cannot be on forever. 
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Becky...color my world....I had to hurry over here and see if you had actually named your soap that  That is going to be the name of my new colored soap, which will be sold as soap and then also made into curls for the party soap. Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> Becky,
> 
> You have to use photobucket to upload and share photos on the forum. We don't have the space on our server to be able to host everyone's pictures.
> 
> Sara


OOPS! I didn't know this and I have posted quite a few of my pics - Sorry bout that! I will post links to my webiste next time...

Nice soaps Becky!


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Pretty soaps Becky!
Karen


----------

